# Ninjitsu, Kali in Honolulu



## Soulmusic (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone! 
I live in Honolulu, HI and I want to start studying martial arts. Before I moved here, I was going to a (gym?) called Tribal Edge. The discipline they taught there was called Sikal, a mix between Kali and Silat. I didn't do much of the Silat, but I did study Kali and I really loved it! As I was moving out to the islands, I had to quit. I've found a place here that teaches Battlefield Kali. Is this worthwhile? I had a close cousin who was learning ninjitsu, and I would like to study that as well. I am curious, is there a creative way to combine Ninjitsu and Kali? Maybe someone could recommend some good places that teach Kali and some places that teach ninjitsu on O'ahu. 
Thanks!


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there a creative way to combine ninjutsu and kali? Well, it'd need to be pretty damn creative... my advice would be not to even attempt it. You're better off picking a single system and going from there. In terms of what's around you, I can't think of too much (ninjutsu-related), but someone here might know of something. There are a number of "dojo lists" on some sites, some up to date, and others less so, but I'd start by asking around the area. Out of interest, why ninjutsu? What did you like about what your cousin was doing?


----------



## Soulmusic (Oct 16, 2012)

There was a lot that I liked about Ninjutsu. I liked how it incorporates many small strikes as part of an overall...movement? Its kind of hard to describe the things I enjoyed. It seems like a discipline that requires extremely fast and accurate thinking. This is something that I would like to improve on and Ninjutsu seems like the right place to look. I like that there is a sort of directness to it as well. Its not about wearing down your opponent in an extended fight. Its about getting in, getting it done, and getting out. I liked the deliberateness of the movements and how effective they were. The only downside I can think of is that according to something I read, its kind of hard to practice spar safely with Ninjutsu as it tends to....break things.
Edit: I just remembered that I also had heard something about striking nerve clusters to cause certain effects to your opponent. That intrigued me very much, as it was the first time I had heard of a discipline that actually practiced that.


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmm... many small strikes? Honestly it doesn't sound familiar... most of our stuff is two hits at most, and they're rarely "small". I do know of people like Richard Van Donk who purports that there should be multiple strikes in response to single attacking ones, but that's just not really supported (to the level he displays) in any of the scroll material. While it's possible that what you were exposed to was just a personal instructors (mis)interpretation of the art, the very real possibility (based on your description) is that it wasn't actually Ninjutsu, but was a fake group. So you know. The actual art looks more like this:





Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, the oldest and largest of the Ninjutsu organisations. Seen here is Hatsumi Masaaki, head of the Bujinkan.





Genbukan, the second largest and second oldest, begun by Tanemura Shoto in the early '80's. Tanemura was a student (and cousin) of Hatsumi, and the Bujinkan's former Vice-President.

Oh, and the idea of being too "dangerous" to spar with is garbage, frankly... it's more that sparring goes directly against the tactical methods of the system. That said, free-form training and resistance are practiced in some dojo, and I'd recommend them thoroughly. "Nerve striking", though, is just targeting. Many, many arts do that in one form or another... some are most sophisticated in their targeting, but that's about it. Don't get fooled by thoughts of "Dim Mak, the Death Touch"....


----------



## Blindside (Oct 16, 2012)

Soulmusic said:


> Hello everyone!
> I live in Honolulu, HI and I want to start studying martial arts. Before I moved here, I was going to a (gym?) called Tribal Edge. The discipline they taught there was called Sikal, a mix between Kali and Silat. I didn't do much of the Silat, but I did study Kali and I really loved it! As I was moving out to the islands, I had to quit. I've found a place here that teaches Battlefield Kali. Is this worthwhile?



The head instructor of the Battlefield Kali program is Burton Richardson.  I haven't worked with him, but he has a good reputation and great lineage(s), and his currently methodology is very interesting to me.  I don't think you would go wrong with studying his program if you are local to him.


----------



## Buka (Oct 16, 2012)

You need to spend some time there. I believe Hawaii to have more Martial Artists per capita than any place. (I have no idea why this is so) There's really good people training everywhere, many non commercially. Just gotta be there for a bit and keep your eyes and ears open. (and don't be dick from the mainland) I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. It's kind of like a Disneyland for good, crazed Martial Artists.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 16, 2012)

Soulmusic said:


> There was a lot that I liked about Ninjutsu. I liked how it incorporates many small strikes as part of an overall...movement? Its kind of hard to describe the things I enjoyed. It seems like a discipline that requires extremely fast and accurate thinking. This is something that I would like to improve on and Ninjutsu seems like the right place to look. I like that there is a sort of directness to it as well. Its not about wearing down your opponent in an extended fight. Its about getting in, getting it done, and getting out. I liked the deliberateness of the movements and how effective they were.



That pretty much sums up the attitude of pretty much any martial art, any where, any time. Mucking about is for Hollywood.



Soulmusic said:


> The only downside I can think of is that according to something I read, its kind of hard to practice spar safely with Ninjutsu as it tends to....break things.



Any time someone makes a claim like this, walk away. Immediately. They're idiots or scammers.



Soulmusic said:


> Edit: I just remembered that I also had heard something about striking nerve clusters to cause certain effects to your opponent. That intrigued me very much, as it was the first time I had heard of a discipline that actually practiced that.



Aiming strikes at vulnerable areas to maximize their effectiveness... See my first comment.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 17, 2012)

Buka said:


> You need to spend some time there. I believe Hawaii to have more Martial Artists per capita than any place. (I have no idea why this is so) There's really good people training everywhere, many non commercially. Just gotta be there for a bit and keep your eyes and ears open. (and don't be dick from the mainland) I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. It's kind of like a Disneyland for good, crazed Martial Artists.



Best advice yet when it comes to training in the islands. The commercial studios are 10% of what is out here. You can find some real authentic traditional arts taught by masters who would surprise you in backyard studios. Be respectful, make friends, and try to get the vibe of the island as soon as you can...or your not going to get anywhere.


----------



## yakuzanobi (May 27, 2014)

Hi soulmusic,

On Oahu there are three dojos that teach Ninjutsu:
Benevolent Heart Dojo - New York City
Bujinkan Hawaii Dojo
Bujinkan Shirowashi Dojo, ,

I hope this helps, please let me know if I can assist you further.

Osu.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 27, 2014)

Since he asked the question in October of 2012, I kind of doubt you've helped him much. :rofl:
:Zombie:


----------



## cqbspartan (Oct 10, 2014)

If the Battlefield Kali group is Burton Richardson, you should definitely go train with him ...don't miss that opportunity...he trained under the legend Dan Inosanto and Burton is an excellent teacher...the nerve cluster strikes you mentioned are probably pressure point strikes, such as Okinawan Tuite, or Chinese Dim Mak maybe...be cautious and find a qualified instructor to teach you these arts...you don't want to practice on a friend and strike points on opposite sides of the body's centerline...can be a problem and cause discomfort and health issues, to say the least...


----------

